# hello people



## eggwhites (Jun 5, 2007)

just saying hi


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 5, 2007)

hi


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting,  what art do you study?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there and welcome.  Do you have any martial arts experience?  If so, what art?  Interested to know.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 6, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Please elaborate on yourself...here's place to do it.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jun 6, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome TO MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 6, 2007)

Tell us more, tell us more about you!! 

Welcome to the board! 

Barbara


----------



## Hawke (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to MT.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello!  :wavey:  Welcome to MartialTalk!  You have an interesting username.  Care to elaborate why?  Do you have any martial arts experience?  We'd like to know more about you.  Happy posting!

- Ceicei


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello and welcome aboard. Enjoy.


----------



## Rabu (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome in!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 7, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  Would love to know a little more about you and your MA interests.


----------

